# Portsmouth to Bilbao 3rd December



## Biggarmac (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone else on this ferry?


----------



## iampatman (Nov 7, 2017)

Hundreds of folk I would think. 

Sorry, couldn’t resist :lol-053:

Pat


----------



## Byronic (Nov 7, 2017)

The crew........hopefully.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 8, 2017)

Thata whats so good about this forum  -  humor.  
Ah well looks like I'll just have to talk to the dog.


----------



## witzend (Nov 8, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> Ah well looks like I'll just have to talk to the dog.



Unless you got a dog friendly cabin it may be a little while be fore he answers You


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 8, 2017)

Ah but I have! Dog friendly cabin that is.


----------



## Trish1997 (Nov 8, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> Ah but I have! Dog friendly cabin that is.



You are lucky to get a dog friendly cabin, the are like hens teeth, not that I have a dog now.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 11, 2017)

See you in the queue.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 12, 2017)

Ah well - its back to talking to the dog.


----------



## redhand (Dec 7, 2017)

Does anyone know if we can park at Portsmouth docks overnight. I am going to Santander in jan


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 7, 2017)

redhand said:


> Does anyone know if we can park at Portsmouth docks overnight. I am going to Santander in jan



You can park there after the last ferry has left at night. Depending on the time of your ferry??


----------



## Robina (Dec 7, 2017)

*Same ferry - 7th January*

Just reserved the last cabin on this sailing (7 Jan) It takes two nights! Anyone experienced this with a stop in Roscoff. Any tips for getting to Portugal from Bilbao? Slightly worried about the crossing in January:-( but late to make a decision.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Dec 7, 2017)

Robina said:


> Just reserved the last cabin on this sailing (7 Jan) It takes two nights! Anyone experienced this with a stop in Roscoff. Any tips for getting to Portugal from Bilbao? Slightly worried about the crossing in January:-( but late to make a decision.




Start a new thread, you`ll get a better response   :dance:


----------



## Mul (Dec 7, 2017)

... Sick bag dispensing Officers mate  ... good luck 🖒


----------



## Canalsman (Dec 7, 2017)

Robina said:


> Just reserved the last cabin on this sailing (7 Jan) It takes two nights! Anyone experienced this with a stop in Roscoff. Any tips for getting to Portugal from Bilbao? Slightly worried about the crossing in January:-( but late to make a decision.



Yes I had a two night crossing last Winter. The Roscoff stop is during the early hours for a crew change and you'll hardly be aware of it.


----------



## carol (Dec 7, 2017)

POI Admin said:


> Yes I had a two night crossing last Winter. The Roscoff stop is during the early hours for a crew change and you'll hardly be aware of it.



Does it make it a lot more expensive, Chris? The ticket I mean.


----------



## Robina (Dec 8, 2017)

The ferry sails at 22:30 so no food needed before bedtime.  Then a whole day's meals and arrival 07:45 the following morning - so no breakfast needed until after disembarkation. Especially if the weather is rough!  I think I will be taking a kettle into the cabin in any case.


----------



## peter palance (Dec 8, 2017)

*dog*



Biggarmac said:


> Thata whats so good about this forum  -  humor.
> Ah well looks like I'll just have to talk to the dog.



dog gone it   .pj


----------



## spigot (Dec 8, 2017)

redhand said:


> Does anyone know if we can park at Portsmouth docks overnight. I am going to Santander in jan



As mentioned you can park after last ferry has left, but this could be after 11pm.

We like a bit of peace & quiet & to relax early evening after popping out to the pub.

We use Portsmouth CU1 at  50.815709  -1.090989 for a good night’s kip.

It’s also only 3mins from the ferry.


----------



## redhand (Dec 9, 2017)

Whats CU1  , unlessmI'm doing something wrong those coordinates put me in the channel off dungeness


----------



## carol (Dec 9, 2017)

redhand said:


> Whats CU1  , unlessmI'm doing something wrong those coordinates put me in the channel off dungeness



Pesky co ordinates they drive me to despair! :mad1:


----------



## spigot (Dec 9, 2017)

redhand said:


> Whats CU1  , unlessmI'm doing something wrong those coordinates put me in the channel off dungeness



You obviously didn’t put the minus symbol (-) before the second figure.


----------



## carol (Dec 9, 2017)

spigot said:


> You obviously didn’t put the minus symbol (-) before the second figure.



Tut tut, how could anyone be so careless! :raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## spigot (Dec 9, 2017)

carol said:


> Pesky co ordinates they drive me to despair! :mad1:




Carol, for your Garmin, if you put N before the first figure & W (instead of the minus symbol) before the second figure, you can’t go wrong.

The minus symbol denotes west of the Greenwich Meridian Line which is “0”, on the other side of this you would obviously put in the “E”


----------



## redhand (Dec 9, 2017)

Got it thanks somewhere on whale island way ?


----------



## spigot (Dec 9, 2017)

redhand said:


> Got it thanks somewhere on whale island way ?



That's the one, small car park on left before the causeway to Whale Island. Use it every time we sail from Portsmouth.


----------



## spigot (Dec 9, 2017)

***** said:


> We were booked on this crossing and the ticket cost is no more, but it means two nights on the ferry and the need to spend more money in the not cheap restaurants!
> That is unless you want to be a miser and take sandwiches etc!



You don't have to be a miser & take sandwiches, also you needn't eat the mediocre food in the restaurants. 

In each restaurant there is a microwave provided for passengers, lorry-drivers use it, as do parents heating up baby food etc.

We buy a M&S dinner for two (inc wine) & heat it in said ovens. We normally get envious glances & comments like "Why didn't we think of that".

Earlier this year we took a Tesco curry, it was surprisingly good.

We do buy the breakfast though, it's not bad & you eat as much as you like, sets one up for the journey south.


----------



## redhand (Dec 10, 2017)

spigot said:


> You don't have to be a miser & take sandwiches, also you needn't eat the mediocre food in the restaurants.
> 
> In each restaurant there is a microwave provided for passengers, lorry-drivers use it, as do parents heating up baby food etc.
> 
> ...



Sounds great does all this apply to BF economy ferry to santander baie de seine


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2017)

...and where is this mythical facility  usually located?


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> I think you will find the microwave is provided for patrons of the restaurant or cafe to heat their food as often it cools down in the que when self service ?
> Do you use their cutlery,condiments and wine glasses too ?



Surely not! Re the microwave to reheat bought food...


----------



## carol (Dec 10, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Most self service restaurants in France and Spain provide them for just that reason



Really, that's a new one on me. Having said that I haven't frequented many of them. I can't work them anyway!


----------



## peter palance (Dec 10, 2017)

*what time is it*



Biggarmac said:


> Anyone else on this ferry?



 sorry its gone try 2018 pj:sleep-040:


----------



## spigot (Dec 10, 2017)

redhand said:


> Sounds great does all this apply to BF economy ferry to santander baie de seine



That’s the one we use, after last Xmas we wandered into the BF office at Poole port where a helpful chap found us a crossing for £287 in mid Jan, £40 cheaper than the year before when I booked online.


----------



## spigot (Dec 10, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Do you use their cutlery,condiments and wine glasses too ?



You bet we do!, I noticed quite a few others at it as well, especially froggies who don’t like parting with their dosh.


----------



## Biggarmac (Dec 10, 2017)

peter palance said:


> sorry its gone try 2018 pj:sleep-040:


Yes it has and it was a calm crossing.  Thank you.


----------



## Trish1997 (Dec 11, 2017)

Shows you can get a calm crossing even in Winter. I dread Going over then because of that. What's it like on the other side?


----------



## carol (Dec 11, 2017)

Ffion said:


> Shows you can get a calm crossing even in Winter. I dread Going over then because of that. What's it like on the other side?



I went over early January and it was like a mill pond. Went one year in July and it was hellish!


----------

